# Free ASX trading games/simulations?



## alwaysLearning (30 April 2008)

Is there any free trading software that is using realtime data from the ASX. 

I practiced forex trading with Oanda FXTrade, which was great. Would like something like it for the ASX.

I'm looking for a similar website or program that will allow me to do this. If I could find that then I could practice some of the theories and ideas that I'm reading about in various books and forum posts etc.

I'd like to be able to practice trading Shares, CFDs, Bonds etc...

I notice that the ASX has it's own 'game' but the damn thing won't let me play because the registration period closed some months ago


----------



## tayser (30 April 2008)

...there are very few and it's the primary reason why I gave equities the finger and got into FX when I first started out looking at markets.  Relatively unorthodox to jump straight into highly leveraged products, but I've never looked back - and probably never will


----------



## alwaysLearning (30 April 2008)

tayser said:


> ...there are very few and it's the primary reason why I gave equities the finger and got into FX when I first started out looking at markets.  Relatively unorthodox to jump straight into highly leveraged products, but I've never looked back - and probably never will




which broker do you use for your FX trading? (if I may ask, out of curiosity)


----------



## tayser (1 May 2008)

I have a small Oanda FXTrade account (as well as a FX game) and will have a live EFX/MBT account within a month.


----------



## Robb (1 May 2008)

I think the asx runs 2 games a year, so there should be another coming up later in the next few months.
I am currently participating in the Trading Places for university students game. They are supposedly having a Public competition soon, so perhaps keep your eye out for that. However, once again, it is run on 20 minute delayed data, which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## noident (1 May 2008)

You can play the ASX CFD game: https://www.asxsmg.com.au/
You can join it any time you want. It has some shortcomings, e.g. you can't participate in closing auctions, you can't buy over a certain quantity of shares (even if they cost $0.01), and there are only a handful of stocks to be traded. But still, the game is useful.


----------



## alwaysLearning (1 May 2008)

noident said:


> You can play the ASX CFD game: https://www.asxsmg.com.au/
> You can join it any time you want. It has some shortcomings, e.g. you can't participate in closing auctions, you can't buy over a certain quantity of shares (even if they cost $0.01), and there are only a handful of stocks to be traded. But still, the game is useful.




Many thanks for the link. I'll definitely be giving this a go


----------



## alwaysLearning (1 May 2008)

Robb said:


> I think the asx runs 2 games a year, so there should be another coming up later in the next few months.
> I am currently participating in the Trading Places for university students game. They are supposedly having a Public competition soon, so perhaps keep your eye out for that. However, once again, it is run on 20 minute delayed data, which is a bit of a pain.




Yep I'll keep an eye out for when the next games begin


----------



## djracer (1 August 2008)

The Consensus Trader used to run trading games for both shares and CFD's. It was free to join and you could win $$$ if you won but I'm not sure if they still do it.  To check it out go to www.theconsensustrader.com.au 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rossw (4 August 2008)

you can trade the futures here --> http://sfetradinggame.if5.com/


----------



## NickF (21 March 2014)

tayser said:


> ...there are very few and it's the primary reason why I gave equities the finger and got into FX when I first started out looking at markets.  Relatively unorthodox to jump straight into highly leveraged products, but I've never looked back - and probably never will




Hi Tayser,
I would be very interested to hear if after a few years later from your post you are still doing this and are still happy with how is going.

Cheers,
Nick


----------

